# I saw Dan and Kim together, they seemed happy.



## Jgon

I need help to see if my translations are correct.

나는 단이랑 같이 김 봤어요.
I saw Dan and Kim together.

행복같았어 아 단이랑 같이 김.
They (Dan and Kim) seemed happy.


----------



## Kross

Jgon said:


> 나는 단이랑 같이 김 봤어요.
> I saw Dan and Kim together.


 Unless someone already knows that you are a foreigner learning Korean, they hardly understand you. I'd say, "댄이랑 김이 함께 있는/걷는 걸 봤어요," if you meant, "you saw them standing/walking closely on the street." And one more thing to add. Koreans often omit a subject when speaking/ writing. 



Jgon said:


> 행복같았어 아 단이랑 같이 김.
> They (Dan and Kim) seemed happy.


 Sorry, it completely doesn't make sense. I'd say, "그들은 행복해 보였어요."


----------



## Rance

Couple things to add.
We rarely use last names by itself.
When we use last name alone, we almost always add titles like inn English(Mr. Mrs. Miss. etc).
Hence you want to use 김씨, 김군, 김양, or else depending on sex and other factors.
However if you meant Kim as in Kimberley(or other English name), it's probably better to write as 킴 than 김.
Also 댄 is better than 단 assuming you meant Dan as in short for Daniel.



> 나는 단이랑 같이 김 봤어요


The sentence itself does not seem grammatically wrong.
However the meaning is different from English counterpart.
This sounds more like you and Dan went to see Kim.

For the second example, Kross already gave nice translation.


----------



## dbwhddn10

i am korean

같이 = 함께

나는 단이랑 김과 함께 봤어
I saw Dan and Kim together.

but

나는 단이랑 김과 같이(함께) 만났어.( this is more natural)
I met Dan and Kim together. 

그들은 행복해 보였어.
They (Dan and Kim) seemed happy.


----------

